# Napolitan's Double Front Flip



## Federal.Tom (2. August 2009)

Alle schön X-Games geguckt? 
Wenn ihrs verpasst habt schaut euch das an!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5etSZDt5uuc&feature=related"]YouTube - X Games 15 Anthony Napolitan Lands First Double Front Flip BMX[/ame]

Unbglaublich!


----------



## Stirni (2. August 2009)

fett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (2. August 2009)

kranke *******!


----------



## Hertener (2. August 2009)

Klar - sonst wären es ja nicht die X-Games! 

Von mir aus kann der das noch mit einem Doublewhip garnieren. Hauptsache er bricht sich nicht den Hals.


----------



## RISE (7. August 2009)

Ohne Zweifel spektakulär.

Trotzdem: er kann da von mir aus auch noch 26 Tailwhips einbauen, der Trick sieht ******* aus und wird auch immer ******* aussehen, egal wer ihn macht. Das hat auch nichts mit BMX zu tun, sondern nur mit der Ausschlachtung einer Sportart zugunsten der Unterhaltung minderbemittelter Übergewichtiger. Ist auch komisch, dass die Leute, die solche Tricks raushauen auch immer entweder für MirraCo o.ä. fahren oder aber in den meisten Fällen für Firmen, die von BMX einfach gar nichts verstehen.


----------



## Federal.Tom (6. Dezember 2009)

Ist auch meine Meinung. Das ist wahnsinn das der das geschafft hat, aber schönes BMX fahren geht anders. Mir gefallen auch wirklich schöne Fakiemanuals z.B. vom Bruno Hoffmann besser, das ist zwar nicht so krass, sieht aber einfach nur genial schön aus.


----------



## _coco_ (6. Dezember 2009)

Achso, die Jungs machen nur Tricks für ihre Sponsoren ?


----------



## RISE (6. Dezember 2009)

_coco_ schrieb:


> Achso, die Jungs machen nur Tricks für ihre Sponsoren ?



In Bezug auf meine Aussage mit den unterschiedlichen Sponsoren?
Nicht ganz, aber pick dir mal die Fahrer raus, die nur solchen Zirkus veranstalten und guck dir dann mal an für wen die so fahren.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mir Videos nicht mehr angucke, in denen Namen wie Napolitan, Dhers, Spinner, Main, usw. auftauchen. Im Prinzip alle diese Trainingsmaschinen. 
So gut Dave Mirra z.B. sein mag und so hoch ihm sein Stellenwert für den Sport angerechtnet werden kann, aber ich nehme den nicht mehr ernst, seit er bei den X-Games fast mal vor Wut geheult hat, als im Park keine Jumpbox stand und somit für ihn klar war, dass er nicht gewinnen wird. Andere Fahrer hätten das eben so hingenommen und dann ist die Sache gut. Zumal ich auch nicht wüsste, was Dave Mirra der BMX - Welt noch beweisen müsste. Immerhin hat er doch zumindest die X-Games fast ein Jahrzehnt lang dominiert. 

Trotzdem: ich gucke lieber irgendwelchen Leuten zu, denen man ansieht, dass sie Spaß am Fahren haben und nicht solchen, die sich für irgendwelche millionenschweren Kaugummisafthersteller über 180m Rampen knüppeln müssen.


----------



## Hertener (6. Dezember 2009)

Yo, RISE, full ack. Und so lange kein Video-Spiel nach mir benannt wird, weiß ich, dass die Welt noch in Ordnung ist.


----------



## majesty (7. Dezember 2009)

muss ich zustimmen...zufälligerweise hat harry mein die playgrounds in berlin gewonnen...ik sage alles abgemacht das der gewinnt aleine schon brono hoffman gegen haary main..das geht doch nicht..zumal brono der einzigste fahrer war der street lastig gefahren ist...


----------



## Bampedi (7. Dezember 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Ohne Zweifel spektakulär.
> 
> Trotzdem: er kann da von mir aus auch noch 26 Tailwhips einbauen, der Trick sieht ******* aus und wird auch immer ******* aussehen, egal wer ihn macht. Das hat auch nichts mit BMX zu tun, sondern nur mit der Ausschlachtung einer Sportart zugunsten der Unterhaltung minderbemittelter Übergewichtiger. Ist auch komisch, dass die Leute, die solche Tricks raushauen auch immer entweder für MirraCo o.ä. fahren oder aber in den meisten Fällen für Firmen, die von BMX einfach gar nichts verstehen.



aber gerade DAS ist bmx. 

alles andere...diese streetgeschichte ohne helm und mit möglichst schönen fahrrädern...das is doch alles neumodischer trendkid-stuff.
(bin ja auch eher dafür, aber so isses halt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja, BMX ist alles und beides ist ein Teil davon, aber ich finde es sollte um Spaß gehen und nicht ums verbissene Trainieren für den nächsten Contest, um im persönlichen Duell unter Rockstar Energy Drink Superstars noch zu beweisen, wer diesmal den hässlichsten Fliptrick raushaut, um 150000 $ Preisgeld zu kassieren.

Ich schlage vor: Die sollen das machen, nicht mehr auf Video aufzeichnen und das Geld mir geben.


----------



## Stirni (7. Dezember 2009)

weltbeste vertfahrer ohne jamie bestwick ? epic fail.


----------



## Federal.Tom (7. Dezember 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> weltbeste vertfahrer ohne jamie bestwick ? epic fail.



Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Hertener (7. Dezember 2009)

Bampedi schrieb:


> ...diese streetgeschichte ohne helm und mit möglichst schönen fahrrädern...das is doch alles neumodischer trendkid-stuff.


Yo, fresh aus den 80ern. 
Oder waren's die 70er?


----------



## Stirni (7. Dezember 2009)

Federal.Tom schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?



was hat das jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## terrible (5. Januar 2010)

x-games ist doch eh so ne sache für sich! da werden die fahrer regelrecht dazu aufgefordert solche sachen raus zu hauen um die einschaltquoten hoch zu reißen.wenn ihr mat hofman´s buch gelesen habt wisst ihr ja wie es dort abgeht.was die fahrer dürfen und was nicht!klar,des buch und die geschichten sind schon etwas älter aber es ist immer noch so schlimm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (5. Januar 2010)

> mat hofman´s buch


Hast'e mal 'ne ISBN?


----------



## terrible (6. Januar 2010)

jo!
3-932170-61-x und ist vom tropen verlag


----------



## Hertener (6. Januar 2010)

Danke.


----------

